# Made my first cut



## twooldvolvos (Nov 18, 2020)

Well, I finally made the first cut on my lathe.  I used my parting tool to shorten some bolts.  I made a few mistakes.  First, I forgot to sharpen the tool.  Then I forgot the cutting oil.  but finally, I got the job done.




Then I beveled the ends.  And Bob's your uncle.




Here are the bolts installed on my lathe.




I kept bumping the compound dial and changing my setup but other than that, it went pretty smoothly.  I think I am going to be a fan of the old style tool steel cutters.  I was surprised how easy it was to sharpen the parting tool.  So I guess I'm on my way.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 18, 2020)

Well done!
What is the function of that part?


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks like a multiple position carriage stop to me .  I just found one down in the dungeoun .


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 18, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Looks like a multiple position carriage stop to me .  I just found one down in the dungeoun .


Thanks Dave, I'm curious how it works attached to where the steady follow rest goes.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks Dave, I'm curious how it works attached to where the steady rest goes.


Follow rest goes there.........


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2020)

twooldvolvos said:


> Well, I finally made the first cut on my lathe.  I used my parting tool to shorten some bolts.  I made a few mistakes.  First, I forgot to sharpen the tool.  Then I forgot the cutting oil.  but finally, I got the job done.
> 
> View attachment 344575
> 
> ...


You will like a QCTP, also.
BTW, there is a scribe mark on your tailstock spindle for setting tool height.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim F said:


> Follow rest goes there.........


Indeed. Small brain stall...


----------



## benmychree (Nov 18, 2020)

You should shorten the overhang of the part from the chuck for a more rigid setup.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 18, 2020)

Good point.  I did shorten my parting tool and that helped too.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim F said:


> You will like a QCTP, also.
> BTW, there is a scribe mark on your tailstock spindle for setting tool height.


I see it now.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2020)

Off he goes!  Another satisfied South Bend user 
Many useful items can be made from bolts if you have a lathe handy


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Well done!
> What is the function of that part?


It is a stop for the cross slide.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2020)

That is actually a carriage stop.
They usually mount by the headstock, on the ways.
Page 99 in SB "How to run a lathe."


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 18, 2020)

Jim F said:


> That is actually a carriage stop.
> They usually mount by the headstock, on the ways.
> Page 99 in SB "How to run a lathe."


That's good to know.  I thought it mounted there because there were recesses that fit the stop base machined into my cross slide.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm not 100% sure it is a carriage stop. A carriage stop can be positioned anywhere along the ways and this looks like it bolts to single location.
@twooldvolvos do you have a shot of it not mounted to the lathe?


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 18, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> I'm not 100% sure it is a carriage stop. A carriage stop can be positioned anywhere along the ways and this looks like it bolts to single location.
> @twooldvolvos do you have a shot of it not mounted to the lathe?


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks @twooldvolvos, that's definitely not a carriage stop IMHO. Looks like it goes exactly where it should.


----------



## Jubil (Nov 18, 2020)

I don't know what it is. But if it is a cross slide stop, then it would only be functional when compound is parallel with the work.


----------



## Jim F (Nov 18, 2020)

Jubil said:


> I don't know what it is. But if it is a cross slide stop, then it would only be functional when compound is parallel with the work.


That was my thought ,also.
A picture of the bed under the headstock may help.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2020)

It might have been intended for some types of repetitive operations in a factory environment perhaps?
Just a guess
-M


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 19, 2020)

I suspect the South Bend book will tell you exactly what you have. Until then, Good Work 

John


----------



## francist (Nov 19, 2020)

This is from a SouthBend attachments flyer on VintageMachinery. The barrel is the same as what we’re looking at but the base is not — any chance a PO put together a hybrid for something using a follow rest base part?


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 19, 2020)

The part number on the part is CSS-100NR.  I found a description for it on the net as a "multi position production cross slide stop".


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 20, 2020)

I have the one in the basement . Looks similar but not sure . I believe mine came off a heavy 10 I sold some time ago , it was mounted on the ways where a regular micrometer stop would be located . I could be wrong though , CRS is setting in !  Either way , I'll post a pic of it .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 20, 2020)

Could that have been on a cross slide of a Turret Lathe?


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 20, 2020)

I tell ya......this disease spreads fast. BE CAREFUL, THE NEXT THING THAT GETS YOU IS TOOLBUYINGALISM.


----------



## Larry$ (Nov 20, 2020)

They were correct, it is a carriage stop. You are just missing the mounting bracket to attach it to the ways. Rotating it gives you 4 different positions as you swap out tool holders. Good for making multiples.


----------



## NortonDommi (Nov 20, 2020)

Perhaps it can be used as a carriage stop or a cross slide stop? Certainly looks happy where it is and would be very useful for multiple repetitive operations.
I'd look out for another for use on the carriage.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 20, 2020)

Here is what I have . Came off a heavy 10 .


----------



## Janderso (Nov 20, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> I have the one in the basement . Looks similar but not sure . I believe mine came off a heavy 10 I sold some time ago , it was mounted on the ways where a regular micrometer stop would be located . I could be wrong though , CRS is setting in !  Either way , I'll post a pic of it .


I forgot what CRS stands for.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 20, 2020)

Ah …………………………..you got it also !


----------



## Janderso (Nov 20, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Ah …………………………..you got it also !


Fraid so. The strange thing, my memory got worse after the fire.??


----------

